# Got rear ended tonight



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

So on the way to school tonight I got rear ended by some lady in a 2015 Chrysler 200. I will refrain any choice words about her and her actions. 


My car? Yeah its f***ked. Slammed into so hard, I blacked out momentarily and then smacked into the ford flex in front of me. 


The lady who hit me, asked me why I braked so hard......WTF 


This happened on Crooks Rd once you go over the pass and traffic slows to get over, when you're trying to get onto 75. - Troy Michigan for locals. 


I was having pain basically all over from waist up. Went to hospital by Ambulance. After a bunch of CT and other tests, I was cleared. Just bruised and banged up. My car has 8200 miles on it and LOOKED better than it did on the dealer lot. 




I have progressive and just submitted my claim, lady wouldn't give her info, said to get it from police. My car was towed to A&M towing in Troy. Any advice on how to handle this situation, insight, anything, blarg fuckity f**k. This is super irritating....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry again about what happened to your new car. Before I forget, try and PM OnStar if you haven't already called them using SOS button on the mirror. View Profile: OnStar Advisor - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums 

As I was saying before if you use Progressive they cover the repaired parts for lifetime you own the car until those parts are damaged in another accident. If you go through the concierge service I been through they take care of it all but you don't get to pick the shop that does the work. I found out what shop it was at by using familylink to track my car down. 

A&M towing is gonna have a bill. If the cops towed it, put that with the recipients for the claim. OnStar will cover the tow as they take forever and the Cops aren't going to let your car sit in traffic 45-50 mins waiting for their hired driver. 

if you have a child and they were ina child seat, that child seat needs to be replaced, Progressive will ask for a receipt for the one you have or the receipt for the one you purchase to attach to the claim with that tow bill.

Best thing you can do is limit what you say to the other driver and talk to some folks before you give the recorded statement of what happened.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes Onstar contacted me immediately, put flashers on and everything....was super nice. I kinda wanna pick the shop because I know a quality shop near by, but we'll see after the claims person contacts me. 

How do I get the vehicle inspected mechanically? As I was hit at 35-40....I can't imagine no mounts, bolt screws, etc were fudged from impact. I'm mainly concerned about my trans because I think I was in gear when I got nailed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC dealer just hooked up to the OBDII port and ran tests to see if the sensors are still working. You have the option to pick the shop, Progressive will make you go through that shop if you have issues like blemishes, paint/clear coat peels and other issues. Make sure that shop has a good warranty on their work.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

TY for the info. Will give an update tomorrow as soon as I hear from progressive. Gonna try to give my body some rest.....got 2 days of work off at least.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah don't rush back into your day to day stuff as you will get sore rather quickly. You also don't want to pop a few pills and do stuff you shouldn't and give off the illusion that you may be faking it. Roller coasters and even the spinning tea cup rides are kinda a no brainier granted it's out of season for it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Pretty sure it will be totalled. The main structure of the car is kinked, look at the rear support next to the window. From the looks of it she hit you around 35mph, pretty sure she did not brake, only tried to swerve.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From a quick glance of the FB post I went to sleep on. 

Don't say anything else to the lady, the only thing I said to the guy that hit me was yes I called the cops and let me check on my son. Once the police are involved you don't need to he/she say it to the insurance companies. The report will kinda speak volumes once you grab it. Did you know if she received a traffic ticket for following too close causing a MVA? 

Rental would be covered under you in the event she has no insurance or you go through your insurance. Ask the cops when the report is released for you to grab it so you can start the process. The tow place will start charging by the day until somebody shows up to inspect and hail it away. 

Police report will have all her info and insurance if she has it. If it's like Ohio, expect a million phone calls asking if you want legal or medical help for the accident. Make it clear to each caller to never call you again or they will. Also junk mail will come to the house.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm no airbags deployed in the Chrysler. Hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with the car. Hopefully you have replacement insurance if they do write it off.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

honestly, you probably shouldn't have said you are ok and only had bumps and bruises here on this forum or FB, any lawyer will find this and use it against you to reduce any settlement. it sucks but its true.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neirfin said:


> honestly, you probably shouldn't have said you are ok and only had bumps and bruises here on this forum or FB, any lawyer will find this and use it against you to reduce any settlement. it sucks but its true.


They would need to link him to his screen name and plates on his car plus the Recorded Statement is where you need the specifics. My accident involved me "rear ending someone" and then leaving the roadway shortly after. So when you look at it that way i'm totally 100% wrong. When you word it "I was traveling northbound down route X doing 35 mph when the driver on the eastbound lane ran the red light and made a right turn also heading northbound in front of me. At this time I clipped the side of him as he continued to merge into my lane" That little single tone eco horn was not loud enough and was replaced by ATS horns.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

insurance companies employ teams of investigators, and they find everything. if she has an unscrupulous lawyer, she could try suing him right away, just hoping he might be oblivious. then he would be forced to not only defend himself but reply in kind, and then the gathering of information begins. I bet insurance adjusters and investigators peruse forums and FB groups every day and use the information to their advantage.
if it was me, the first thing would be to look on facebook. there, you see that he is member of fb group, and on that group, he posted pictures. while looking at the fb group feed, you see that there are mentions of a forum, so you look there, and you see the pictures, which are the same. to get access to all of this you create a fake profile with googled pictures of cruzen, they might even chat you up and get you to say something incriminating. its an unscrupulous life, I tell ya.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When it comes to approving people on the CT FB group, I tend to pay close attention to their profile and what they initially post. I'm pretty sure the others have their own way of feeling that person out as well.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

"Why did you brake so hard?" wow. I'm really sorry about you and your car. I'm glad you're okay. At least her brand new car is totaled too.

It's scary being on the road with people like that. Probably eyes off the road, tailgating. I recently moved to a new city and everyone here drives like they're in a hurry, constant tailgating. Been really getting to me.

Hope everything works out. Keep us updated if you can


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know what Michigan law is but in Colorado you are required to provide your insurance information to the other driver, even if you're the one rear ended. Her refusal may be a sign she doesn't have insurance. Hopefully you got her license plate number. Also, many injuries from car accidents are not immediately apparent so be very careful about what you say and do over the next week or so. Get a copy of the police report and ensure it matches what happened from your perspective. Don't speculate, just what you saw, heard, and experienced. If not, put a personal statement on it.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Michigan is a no fault state, so I don't think you need to worry quite so much about private investigators coming after you. Your insurance pays, and her insurance pays for the respective vehicles.

At least to my understanding, I have not been in an accident.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Pretty sure it will be totalled. The main structure of the car is kinked, look at the rear support next to the window. From the looks of it she hit you around 35mph, pretty sure she did not brake, only tried to swerve.


My thinking as well...



Merc6 said:


> From a quick glance of the FB post I went to sleep on.
> 
> Don't say anything else to the lady, the only thing I said to the guy that hit me was yes I called the cops and let me check on my son. Once the police are involved you don't need to he/she say it to the insurance companies. The report will kinda speak volumes once you grab it. Did you know if she received a traffic ticket for following too close causing a MVA?
> 
> ...


Just got the report, she was issued a citation. Has all of her information for insurance, etc as well. 



neirfin said:


> honestly, you probably shouldn't have said you are ok and only had bumps and bruises here on this forum or FB, any lawyer will find this and use it against you to reduce any settlement. it sucks but its true.


I went to the hospital and they released me, that speaks for itself. I'm not looking to f*ck someone. I just want my vehicle back to it's original state ASAP, with zero dollars out of my pocket. 



obermd said:


> I don't know what Michigan law is but in Colorado you are required to provide your insurance information to the other driver, even if you're the one rear ended. Her refusal may be a sign she doesn't have insurance. Hopefully you got her license plate number. Also, many injuries from car accidents are not immediately apparent so be very careful about what you say and do over the next week or so. Get a copy of the police report and ensure it matches what happened from your perspective. Don't speculate, just what you saw, heard, and experienced. If not, put a personal statement on it.


Believe the report shows her insurance, so thankfully she had it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There you go, the process is going well. Have you been able to see about a rental and track your car down for personal items?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> Michigan is a no fault state, so I don't think you need to worry quite so much about private investigators coming after you. Your insurance pays, and her insurance pays for the respective vehicles.
> 
> At least to my understanding, I have not been in an accident.


Even in no fault states insurance companies have subrogation agreements.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't worry she has a new car so she has insurance. In rear end accidents it is always the person who did rear ending (like how that sounds lol) who is at fault. If the don't total it just take have taken to a good shop. 
If yoou have any pain that linger c-spine (kneck) got to doctor and get it documented for future pay outs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When I got rear ended siting in traffic by a dump truck a few cars ago, the company they had was a joke. They weren't paying her medical bills(preggors at the time) till the final visit but they issued the check to me directly for my car. Quick trip to Pull A Part, all the parts from a same color car were used. The hardest thing I had to do was the alignment of the trunk by myself. Once I carfax'd the car, I realized it was rear ended a few times before I got it. After inspection of the pics I posted when I purchased the car, I literally aligned it better than the last guy or shop. 

If they somehow deem the car fixable, it's not going to be fixed in a week or 2 turnaround.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

In Michigan, if you've got insurance, you'd be covered even if the other person didn't have insurance. If the other person has insurance, you might not have to pay your deductible if the other person has insurance and/or if your not at fault.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Warning: Bimbos In Mirror Are Closer Than I’d Prefer | Have You Heard


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> There you go, the process is going well. Have you been able to see about a rental and track your car down for personal items?


Found a shop that will pay for my rental car. Just called the towing company and it will be delivered there tomorrow to be assessed. I grabbed most personal items, I travel lightly lol. 



tommyt37 said:


> Don't worry she has a new car so she has insurance. In rear end accidents it is always the person who did rear ending (like how that sounds lol) who is at fault. If the don't total it just take have taken to a good shop.
> If yoou have any pain that linger c-spine (kneck) got to doctor and get it documented for future pay outs.


Yeah I have to schedule a doctor visit with my primary care doctor to make sure everything is good. I have paper work showing all the CT scans, etc that they did. 



Merc6 said:


> When I got rear ended siting in traffic by a dump truck a few cars ago, the company they had was a joke. They weren't paying her medical bills(preggors at the time) till the final visit but they issued the check to me directly for my car. Quick trip to Pull A Part, all the parts from a same color car were used. The hardest thing I had to do was the alignment of the trunk by myself. Once I carfax'd the car, I realized it was rear ended a few times before I got it. After inspection of the pics I posted when I purchased the car, I literally aligned it better than the last guy or shop.
> 
> If they somehow deem the car fixable, it's not going to be fixed in a week or 2 turnaround.


I'm guessing 3 weeks if they deem it fixable. Would be fine with them totaling it. Don't want a f*cked up car with a NOT clear title. 



iggy said:


> In Michigan, if you've got insurance, you'd be covered even if the other person didn't have insurance. If the other person has insurance, you might not have to pay your deductible if the other person has insurance and/or if your not at fault.


I have broad coverage anyways, so I won't be paying a dime. Every single cost of this incident will be billed to her insurance company, even the 7 dollars for my pain meds I had to pay. Like I said, they will pay.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If not totalled make sure the inspection of all damage is found. Totalled means no money for repair shop so they will do their best to keep car from being totalled. Once I had a vehicle I put in a ditch and the shop didnt total it and like 6 weeks later got truck back. What took so long was they claimed to keep finding more damage as they were repairing approved damage and had to wait for more damage found approval. Im sure after all was found it probably wouldve been totalled. Since the insurance had already obligated to doing repair they just kept approving all the extras. 

Also check for any damage from towing company, those guys just hook em tearing em up and also yard damage cause they dont care either.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> If not totalled make sure the inspection of all damage is found. Totalled means no money for repair shop so they will do their best to keep car from being totalled. Once I had a vehicle I put in a ditch and the shop didnt total it and like 6 weeks later got truck back. What took so long was they claimed to keep finding more damage as they were repairing approved damage and had to wait for more damage found approval. Im sure after all was found it probably wouldve been totalled. Since the insurance had already obligated to doing repair they just kept approving all the extras.
> 
> Also check for any damage from towing company, those guys just hook em tearing em up and also yard damage cause they dont care either.


Yeah I want the vehicle mechanically inspected as well, since I was hit 35 to 40 while in gear, I'm assuming that did some damage to drive-train parts.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hardly a day goes by without seeing come kind of "accident" like this. Could explain why even in our small town have one body shop for every 1,250 people. And always busy.

Watch out for those insurance companies that claim you are 30% responsible for just being there. But they do have a point, if you weren't there, wouldn't have been hit in the first place.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear this but as others have said you're in a no fault state. I was in one of these accidents many years ago and the person that hit me (and thus caused the accident) had to pay for totaling my car as well as the car that I hit. 

At the end of the day, you should be a looking a brand new vehicle. I can't see how your vehicle is not totaled which means if I think that by looking at a bunch of dimly light photos, you can only imagine the damage that is hiding beneath the crumbled metal.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Sorry to hear this but as others have said you're in a no fault state. I was in one of these accidents many years ago and the person that hit me (and thus caused the accident) had to pay for totaling my car as well as the car that I hit.
> 
> At the end of the day, you should be a looking a brand new vehicle. I can't see how your vehicle is not totaled which means if I think that by looking at a bunch of dimly light photos, you can only imagine the damage that is hiding beneath the crumbled metal.


Vehicle got to repair shop today. The guy said just buy doing a quick look at it and not even removing anything, he's guessing at least 9k in damage. I also told him I want the vehicle thoroughly went through mechanically because I'm not excepting a fraction of a percent less of how the vehicle was before the accident. He said it's borderline TOTALED. I'm going to pick up my rental soon here, going to stop by the shop and look at the vehicle more. Will post more pictures.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Luck - probably best if you get a new car - if the shop is saying borderline total.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> He said it's borderline TOTALED


While I doubt this is the case, this comment sounds like "It could be totaled if you make a small contribution to my favourite charity".


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Holy smokes! I'm sorry about your new Cruze! Fortunately it can be repaired or replaced but you cannot be replaced. You are the only one of you that rolled off the assembly line and I'm glad youre still here with us! I hope your car gets repaired and back to you soon!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

make sure you get reimbursed for diminished value because your car isnt worth as much now that it has been in a serious accident


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

That's my other concern, that if it's repaired. It's not worth nearly as much as it would be other wise.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here are the pics I took today from the body shop. Notice the 6&7th pic, the FRAME RAIL is crinkled. Also my rear right door wont close and my right rear rim is scuffed some.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

With Progressive have your rims checked too. When I had them and got t-boned they wouldn't cover the bent rims. Said it had nothing to do with it because it was on the opposite side of the car that got impacted.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mordsith_T said:


> With Progressive have your rims checked too. When I had them and got t-boned they wouldn't cover the bent rims. Said it had nothing to do with it because it was on the opposite side of the car that got impacted.


Thanks! Yes at minimum they'll be replacing that rim that's scuffed.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Borderline Totalled to shop means we'll fix it for just under the totalled amount . Have you had your insurance adjuster give you any info. Be Careful!

Get that Cruze to a Dealership body shop if you can.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That frame rail must be replaced. It's not possible to straighten it out and have it anywhere near the original strength (read safety here).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> That frame rail must be replaced. It's not possible to straighten it out and have it anywhere near the original strength (read safety here).


Everything bend has to be replaced, all part of the collision safety. All those individual body parts are placed in a precision jig and robotically welded, doubt if your body shop has either. 

In my accident, one key thing was forgotten due to lost time, last five years of my income played too much of a role in my reduced income, so getting screwed on this as well. Even though I paid maximum the rest of the time. 

Not easy to break even.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No fault insurance laws sound just as dumb as no fault divorce laws.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/cis_ofis_ip202_25083_7.pdf

Ha, see I am exempt since I am from another state and only 100 miles from Michigan.

In no fault divorce laws, if your spouse drinks, gambles, or blows everything you worked for, that spouse is entitled to half of whatever is left, even a half a can of beans. 

Sure the AH's that wrote this law, the legislators, are the ones that blew everything. Also sure your legislators are the drunks driving around banging up everyone else's vehicles.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Borderline Totalled to shop means we'll fix it for just under the totalled amount . Have you had your insurance adjuster give you any info. Be Careful!
> 
> Get that Cruze to a Dealership body shop if you can.


That's a joke right? Dealerships can't even properly change oil or balance a tire. You expect them to fix 10k in damages back to OEM quality?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I've delt with progressive before on my ex's accident, good luck... It took them forever to pay out our claim and we ended up having to get a lawyer for the additional lose in value and medical claims. Because we had similar frame damage that you have on that back side that is crumpled. Best advice honestly I would lawyer up sooner rather than later and let them work with the insurance company and save you that headache if it does become "totaled" and not border line totaled.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> That's a joke right? Dealerships can't even properly change oil or balance a tire. You expect them to fix 10k in damages back to OEM quality?


Body shop is different people but I see what you mean since I dad to deal with them for touch up and body panel realignment a month into ownership. Reasons I let progressive concierge throw a dart and go back for a rental every time I had something painted again.




Slammed2014Eco said:


> I've delt with progressive before on my ex's accident, good luck... It took them forever to pay out our claim and we ended up having to get a lawyer for the additional lose in value and medical claims. Because we had similar frame damage that you have on that back side that is crumpled. Best advice honestly I would lawyer up sooner rather than later and let them work with the insurance company and save you that headache if it does become "totaled" and not border line totaled.


With the air bags not deploying it becomes hairy and tooth pulling. I still have stuff I needed to fight for on my other car but the engine blew and that took priority over a trunk spoiler loose and door seal torn.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Signing that release paper is tantamount to saying "I do" at a wedding ceremony, once you do, you are screwed. Hiring an attorney, once you sign that agreement, already 30% in a hole, plus expenses, watch out for those expenses.

Progressive has commercials on TV every five minutes and just talks about low rates, perfectly fine as long as you don't get involved in an accident. And what about insurance companies hiring "expert" witnesses to check over your vehicle for "any" medications whether if these have anything to do with the "accident" or not. This can be overcome by hiring your own "expert" witnesses that are better to fight it out in court, but will take a good portion of your claim.

The next thing you learn is that insurance companies tie up the best attorneys and all you can find is second best. Coming in second place is not very good when there is only two of you in court. 

Then if your health insurance covered all of your medical expenses that you are paying a huge fortune for, you learn they will send a half a dozen of their own attorneys to get all that money back from your claim. Not only for your health insurance company, but from your own auot accident insurance company as well. And your second best attorney can't even deal with stuff like this especially if the judge was part of these super high priced law firms. This is where judges come from, high priced law firms. 

You can't even believe crap like this happens until it happens to you.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> That's a joke right? Dealerships can't even properly change oil or balance a tire. You expect them to fix 10k in damages back to OEM quality?


Dealers won't cheap out and do the repair for a lower price. IMO dealer would be more likely to have a totalled amount to do the repairs hence totalling your Cruze.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I've delt with progressive before on my ex's accident, good luck... It took them forever to pay out our claim and we ended up having to get a lawyer for the additional lose in value and medical claims. Because we had similar frame damage that you have on that back side that is crumpled. Best advice honestly I would lawyer up sooner rather than later and let them work with the insurance company and save you that headache if it does become "totaled" and not border line totaled.


Well lets hope it won't come to that...if so, someone already gave me contact info for one of the best lawyers in my county. 



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Dealers won't cheap out and do the repair for a lower price. IMO dealer would be more likely to have a totalled amount to do the repairs hence totalling your Cruze.


Well it's already at a high end body shop in Troy. Nothing against you at all!....but I do not trust 98% of dealers at all. I don't expect a body guy in a dealer making 14 an hour to fix my 10k in damages back to factory. Now a body shop that works on 100k+ vehicles normally and guys that make way more money, I just trust more. Judgmental? Maybe a little. I went to school for a bit of auto body and collision repair. Body guys at dealers work at dealers because the high end shops wouldn't hire them. 

Again not trying to attack you at all AutumnCruzeRS, I just have strong opinions and reasons


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't assume that body shops specializing in high end vehicles pays their employees any more than a dealership or other body shop. The parts for those vehicles are also a lot more expensive so the body shop's payroll had to take the hit. Also, insurance companies are only going to pay so much for labor.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Well lets hope it won't come to that...if so, someone already gave me contact info for one of the best lawyers in my county.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you all the best of luck with the outcome on this because I know how this whole process goes, I didn't start feeling ****** until about 4-5 days after. So just make sure if you have any pain that you get it checked out asap and document all of the bills, 35-40mph hit from behind at a dead stop or close to it is a pretty hard impact I'm really surprised her airbags did not deploy go mopar right? XD


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> ...35-40mph hit from behind at a dead stop or close to it is a pretty hard impact I'm really surprised her airbags did not deploy go mopar right? XD...


Future air bag recall to take the attention off GM for a while.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> I wouldn't assume that body shops specializing in high end vehicles pays their employees any more than a dealership or other body shop. The parts for those vehicles are also a lot more expensive so the body shop's payroll had to take the hit. Also, insurance companies are only going to pay so much for labor.


I'm going to assume. More so I just mean I would feel more comfortable with the quality of work that a high end body would produce versus a dealer. 



Slammed2014Eco said:


> Wish you all the best of luck with the outcome on this because I know how this whole process goes, I didn't start feeling ****** until about 4-5 days after. So just make sure if you have any pain that you get it checked out asap and document all of the bills, 35-40mph hit from behind at a dead stop or close to it is a pretty hard impact I'm really surprised her airbags did not deploy go mopar right? XD


Yeah I went to do the doctors again this morning. Basically got strong pain meds because other's weren't working. Have to go back in a week for another check up to make sure nothing's changing. 

You know what's funny? Those new 200's were just named for 5 star safety ratings all around...LOL.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

UPDATE - Adjuster called, the vehicle is being taken into the shop on monday to be disassembled to further assess the damage.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Future air bag recall to take the attention off GM for a while.


Lmao, I've been in 2 accidents with a Scion tC neither of which the airbag deployed and the guy at the body shop said it hit the sensor just right and it fell off so idk.. But a lot of the major companies that I've seen have issued recalls in the last 2 months so hopefully GM can fly under the radar for a little bit XD.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> UPDATE - Adjuster called, the vehicle is being taken into the shop on monday to be disassembled to further assess the damage.


Good to hear, if you get lucky they will say it's not worth taking apart and just call the insurance company back. 



Slammed2014Eco said:


> Lmao, I've been in 2 accidents with a Scion tC neither of which the airbag deployed and the guy at the body shop said it hit the sensor just right and it fell off so idk.. But a lot of the major companies that I've seen have issued recalls in the last 2 months so hopefully GM can fly under the radar for a little bit XD.


Would be glad to have people stop asking me when's the last time I been to the dealership. LOL!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Why should the air bags go off when rear ended? And what in the heck is a rear facing baby seat good for if rear ended? Especially hit when stopped at a cross walk with kids crossing the street and to be rear ended by a drunk driving 30 miles an hour.

Is some defense with a head on, but not a darn thing you can do if rear ended by some idiot. Son was rear ended by a drunk, but was driving his SUV with lots of steel back there. Didn't damage the frame, but the body was pushed forward so couldn't open the doors. Was repairable, but these new unibody cars are designed to be crushed to save a couple of bucks. 

Unibodies are just one more throwaway part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Why should the air bags go off when rear ended? And what in the heck is a rear facing baby seat good for if rear ended? Especially hit when stopped at a cross walk with kids crossing the street and to be rear ended by a drunk driving 30 miles an hour.
> 
> Is some defense with a head on, but not a darn thing you can do if rear ended by some idiot. Son was rear ended by a drunk, but was driving his SUV with lots of steel back there. Didn't damage the frame, but the body was pushed forward so couldn't open the doors. Was repairable, but these new unibody cars are designed to be crushed to save a couple of bucks.
> 
> Unibodies are just one more throwaway part.


We were talking about the Chrysler that hit him.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NickD said:


> Why should the air bags go off when rear ended? And what in the heck is a rear facing baby seat good for if rear ended? Especially hit when stopped at a cross walk with kids crossing the street and to be rear ended by a drunk driving 30 miles an hour.
> 
> Is some defense with a head on, but not a darn thing you can do if rear ended by some idiot. Son was rear ended by a drunk, but was driving his SUV with lots of steel back there. Didn't damage the frame, but the body was pushed forward so couldn't open the doors. Was repairable, but these new unibody cars are designed to be crushed to save a couple of bucks.
> 
> Unibodies are just one more throwaway part.



Why? Uhhh because being rear ended at 40mph sends you flying forward....why the f*ck wouldn't they? I smacked my head against the A-pillar(where there's curtain airbags) so hard it caused me to black out and now I've been having some trouble with my memory. So please elaborate on why shouldn't go off with a rear end collision of 40mph. My understanding of airbags were to protect against things like that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The text book answer would be the energy of the hit recorded by the car. OnStar would have the definite info on what your car did or didn't feel the reason why they didn't go off. The rep profile should be posted 1st page if they are at liberty to answer that. If it helps I hit a guardrail sideways at about 60ish mph and my side airbag deployed after I hit the b pillar in my other car. That was 2003 airbag technology so I take it there is way more crash data to prevent that. Then again if you see the offset crashes for some of these cars built today, you can have curtain and wheel air bag deploy on time and you miss em both.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Why is the trunk open? Is that where your camera was?

The only answer I would accept is: Yep it's totaled.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Farmboy said:


> Why is the trunk open? Is that where your camera was?
> 
> The only answer I would accept is: Yep it's totaled.


Flew open when she hit me, yes where the backup camera is.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you gotten any updates yet? How's the recovery going?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Have you gotten any updates yet? How's the recovery going?


They're supposed to be disassembling it today and quoting the damage. As far as recovery, I basically feel like a pile of sh*t 24/7. Feels like I'm being stabbed in multiple spots all over my back throughout the day, neck is in constant pain. Usually at least a slight headache, shoulders are often hurting as well, my legs feel like I just ran 10 miles all the time, I can sleep for 9 hours and wake up and they still feel awful. When I go down the stairs they just shake like they're going to give out because there's no strength. Then last but not least, I'm having a bit of memory issues.....will just forget what I'm talking about in the middle of my sentences, struggle to get thoughts out easily, and just straight up forget simple things I just talked with someone about.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> They're supposed to be disassembling it today and quoting the damage. As far as recovery, I basically feel like a pile of sh*t 24/7. Feels like I'm being stabbed in multiple spots all over my back throughout the day, neck is in constant pain. Usually at least a slight headache, shoulders are often hurting as well, my legs feel like I just ran 10 miles all the time, I can sleep for 9 hours and wake up and they still feel awful. When I go down the stairs they just shake like they're going to give out because there's no strength. Then last but not least, I'm having a bit of memory issues.....will just forget what I'm talking about in the middle of my sentences, struggle to get thoughts out easily, and just straight up forget simple things I just talked with someone about.


You said you went via ambulance to the hospital after the accident? Did you get the results back from the scans that they did? Typical policys people put $5k medical injuries but since she was at fault you should be fully covered under her insurance if I'm not mistaken on how that works, hopefully you feel better soon make sure you get everything triple checked!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

UPDATE - TOTAL LOSS!! Woo, such a relief! I wanna jump for joy, but that would hurt too much lol.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Sounds like you might have some swelling around your vertebrae somewhere in the c1-c7 range. I'd call your doc. The pain meds are probably covering up where the pain is coming from. 

as for the car...it will most likely be totaled. Looking at the pictures the entire car is twisted from back passenger to front driver. Your drivers door probably closes ok but I bet it's off.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> UPDATE - TOTAL LOSS!! Woo, such a relief! I wanna jump for joy, but that would hurt too much lol.


Do you have new car replacement through you're insurance? Are you looking at going the legal route yet?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Do you have new car replacement through you're insurance? Are you looking at going the legal route yet?


No idea on either. Check my claim online and saw it was "Total Loss". Will give an update when I talk to my claim/adjuster person.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

goinovr said:


> Sounds like you might have some swelling around your vertebrae somewhere in the c1-c7 range. I'd call your doc. The pain meds are probably covering up where the pain is coming from.
> 
> as for the car...it will most likely be totaled. Looking at the pictures the entire car is twisted from back passenger to front driver. Your drivers door probably closes ok but I bet it's off.


I refuse to take pain killers for the simple reason, that pain is telling me I shouldn't being do something to make that pain even worse. 

Usually see the claim adjuster first.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to here theyre not going to repair that wreck. Hope you dont loose out with that gap insurance stuff. Hope ya feel better too. Good luck


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

goinovr said:


> Sounds like you might have some swelling around your vertebrae somewhere in the c1-c7 range. I'd call your doc. The pain meds are probably covering up where the pain is coming from.
> 
> as for the car...it will most likely be totaled. Looking at the pictures the entire car is twisted from back passenger to front driver. Your drivers door probably closes ok but I bet it's off.


Lol yeah the doors open and close in these cars "well" for what they went through in the hits they take. As for alignment, Both my rear doors been realigned 2 times on my car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you get a GMPP warranty as well?


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

That really sucks man sorry you lost the car. Hope you feel better! Glad to hear it wasn't being fixed. I had a car before that was in some pretty bad accidents and always 'fixed' it's not worth it. Obviously just having nothing happen at all would be best but replacement is next best thing.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> UPDATE - TOTAL LOSS!! Woo, such a relief! I wanna jump for joy, but that would hurt too much lol.


hah...should have refreshed before I posted.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

O and found this...

You've Been in an Accident. Your Car's Been Totaled. Now What?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NickD said:


> I refuse to take pain killers for the simple reason, that pain is telling me I shouldn't being do something to make that pain even worse.
> 
> Usually see the claim adjuster first.


When you work 40 hours a week while going to college full time, I need to be able to focus and concentrate on bettering my self. I can't sit around in pain. Not worth it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Did you get a GMPP warranty as well?


No sir!



ehagendorff said:


> That really sucks man sorry you lost the car. Hope you feel better! Glad to hear it wasn't being fixed. I had a car before that was in some pretty bad accidents and always 'fixed' it's not worth it. Obviously just having nothing happen at all would be best but replacement is next best thing.


Yeah no accident would of been best :/. Thank you though, I appreciate it! 



goinovr said:


> O and found this...
> 
> You've Been in an Accident. Your Car's Been Totaled. Now What?


Oh wow! That makes me feel better! Thank you sir


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Yeah no accident would of been best :/. Thank you though, I appreciate it!


I hear ya, I work in Troy and fear for my cars life quite often. 19 n Garfield area is another scary scary place.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm getting 18.5k for it!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

That's a pretty dang decent number. Was that just for the car or did that include medical reimbursement? You should still have some ongoing doctor visits.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> I'm getting 18.5k for it!


Cool! You can buy a used 2014 loaded LTZ with that!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

goinovr said:


> That's a pretty dang decent number. Was that just for the car or did that include medical reimbursement? You should still have some ongoing doctor visits.


Yes it was. I already purchased a 2014 BGM ECO MT, it's the exact same car as I had before. This one just had the all weather floor matts and trunk net. 



AndyK said:


> Cool! You can buy a used 2014 loaded LTZ with that!


I need MPG, LTZ won't deliver that unfortunately, I drive 2k+ miles a month of average, not including vacations or anything extra lol.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad that worked out for you. Hope you're physical woes are quelled soon.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to hear you got a nice check, enjoy whatever you end up getting into!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

ehagendorff said:


> Glad to hear you got a nice check, enjoy whatever you end up getting into!


Same exact car as before! Same car that's listed in your profile, except a year newer 



cdb09007 said:


> Glad that worked out for you. Hope you're physical woes are quelled soon.


Thank you....the medical stuff what's scaring me most. Still having memory issues


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey all, just figured I'd give an update. 

Also Progressive also reimbursed me that state MI sales tax on the value they assessed my vehicle at, so that was on top of the initial check they wrote me for the value of my totaled vehicle. VERY impressed with Progressive's service.

Starting to make a little bit of progress, baby steps that is. Legs starting to get a bit of strength back, their not trembling and about to give out when I try to stand now. Walked a few miles yesterday between school, work and doc appt and boy oh boy, that was insanely hard on my legs, the same pain you get after say a 6 mile run or HARD leg day at the gym....just from walking. Upper body has honestly been getting worse and now up to like 6 meds after my doctors appt I had yesterday, most are just minor stuff so not a ton of narcotics. But the doc gave me the green light and I'm going to be starting Physical therapy soon, massage therapy and seeing a chiropractor. 

Hoping to start getting my life back together and possibly returned to normal. What an awful experience this has been....let me tell ya. 

Last but least, thank's for everyone's thoughts and sincerity through this whole ordeal, the support helps more than you know


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all, 

It's been a while. I'm now in Physical Therapy about 6 hours a week and have Chiropractor visits twice a week. Neck is *slowly* improving. Back honestly hasn't gotten much better. Pain meds have reduced by about 75%. It's amazing how much more this has caused in my life. The amount of stress is just ridiculous. How so? Being in pain constantly makes you so much more edgy and vulnerable. Normal little things, really piss you off. By the end of a normal/long day, you're flipping exhausted mentally and physically. Also really screws with your emotions on many different levels. 

Constantly think like why me? I've not had the best life growing up(21 now) and have worked very hard to be where I'm at. Then this....insanely frustrating and honestly depressing. I could keep going but I'm sure yall get the point. 

Has almost caused a large amount of stress with my relationship(previous now). Being angry all the time(not at loved ones) causes issues, pain constantly, not being able to do normal things because your body can't endure it without significant repercussions. Not being receptive to your loved one because everything going on with you and not being yourself. Not that the accident was the main cause but unfortunately it had a large affect on the ending of my recent relationship....which is devastating to say the least. Everything basically went to h*ll in the past 2 months. My accident happened 2 months ago. 

I feel like I'm never going to be back to 100% and have my life the way it was before. All in all, this is whole thing has been very discouraging and depressing....thanks for listening to me vent Cruze fam.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

It's been a while Cruzers

Been hitting physical therapy hard, saw a rehab medicine specialist. Work has been reduced to 25 hours a week and have had 2 MRI's. Cervical and lumbar. My neck has been causing me more and more pain, even though PT should be fixing it. Doctors were confused, MRI found the issue.

*Bad news* They found that I have brain tissue this pushing into the top of my spinal cord, as well as 2 or 3 cysts inside my spinal cord, not attached...literally inside of the cord. From everything I've read this has been causing my week arms and legs(12 steps going from basement to main floor makes me lets hurt bad) sensory issues and a few other things that's going on. 

My cervical MRI results were published this past Thursday and I was referred to a Neurological Surgeon literally hours later and they got me in 2 days later(next Monday)....so guessing this is pretty urgent. 

Just asking for everyone to keep their fingers crossed for me, looks like my road to recovery is far from over. Really hoping for *NO* brain surgery.....however it looks like it will come to that. I will know more Monday.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep us posted man, hope everything goes well


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The good news is they figured out why you're not getting better. The bad news is it will take surgery to repair the damage. My wishes go out to you to for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As many times I have been rear ended, never think this could happen. Get well and hope for the best.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your going to be OK Dvan. Stay strong!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow what an ordeal! Sorry to hear you now require surgery, hopefully it will take care off your ongoing pain. 
Hope your insurance claim is still open too. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! ccasion14:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

My mom was in a cab in Paris that got rear-ended... really just tapped by another car. There was no damage to either car, it wouldn't even be considered an accident. 

She ended up having chronic neck pain that showed up afterward and she is better, but still not fully recovered 10 months later :/ 

Weird how something like that seems minor, but can really mess you up. 

Hope you get better! 



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My dad owns a junkyard. I've flipped vehicles over on their roofs and completely totalled vehicles in smash up derby's. It's amazing how I've never suffered any major problems. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> My dad owns a junkyard. I've flipped vehicles over on their roofs and completely totalled vehicles in smash up derby's. It's amazing how I've never suffered any major problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


The difference is you were ready for the collisions. Getting rear ended, especially if you're a passenger and don't know what's behind you, is a completely different story.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The difference is you were ready for the collisions. Getting rear ended, especially if you're a passenger and don't know what's behind you, is a completely different story.


I thought it was the opposite? Like if you're rear ended it's better to not see it coming so that you don't tense up vs tensing up and causing more damage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tensing up before an accident can actually help prevent injuries provided you can stay tense during the actual collission. This is how Harry Houdini was able to withstand punches to the gut. The punch that killed him was delivered before he could tense for it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> As many times I have been rear ended, never think this could happen. Get well and hope for the best.


Thanks all. Yeah me either, I figured I'd be good to go a 1 month after it. They're guessing between the force of my head smacking the a pillar and the whiplash is what did it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> Tensing up before an accident can actually help prevent injuries provided you can stay tense during the actual collission. This is how Harry Houdini was able to withstand punches to the gut. The punch that killed him was delivered before he could tense for it.


Sorry but I can 99% guarantee that's not true. Getting punched and hit by a car is two completely different situations. I too can tense up my abdomen and take very hard punches and have no issues. Getting hit by a car is far more force and energy than any punch can deliver. 



Slammed2014Eco said:


> I thought it was the opposite? Like if you're rear ended it's better to not see it coming so that you don't tense up vs tensing up and causing more damage.


You're correct. Be completely limp during an accident is best case scenario. Your body will move as the force pushes it. I looked in my rear view and watched it come at me. So when I was hit, my neck and back were tensed quite a bit. Whiplash into the A pillar with a tense neck.....neck doesn't want to move, force moves neck anyways = Damage.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Update: *Surgery is a definite to remedy my condition. It's not life or death, or getting worse for now. So now they want to continue to do some more testing to make sure there is not anything else that can contribute to my pain or cause this issue. They're pretty confident that the spinal cord protruding into the brain tissue is the cause. To remedy this, they will cut a portion of the back of my skull out to make room for my spinal cord that has moved in. This will alleviate the pressure and essentially should flick a switch back to normal. Scary Sh*t. I've never even broken a bone and been healthy as a horse all of my life. Now *this.*​


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> *Update: *Surgery is a definite to remedy my condition. It's not life or death, or getting worse for now. So now they want to continue to do some more testing to make sure there is not anything else that can contribute to my pain or cause this issue. They're pretty confident that the spinal cord protruding into the brain tissue is the cause. To remedy this, they will cut a portion of the back of my skull out to make room for my spinal cord that has moved in. This will alleviate the pressure and essentially should flick a switch back to normal. Scary Sh*t. I've never even broken a bone and been healthy as a horse all of my life. Now *this.*​


Don't fret Dvan. Medicine is Eons away from what it used to be. If it makes you feel better get a second opinion


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Don't fret Dvan. Medicine is Eons away from what it used to be. If it makes you feel better get a second opinion


I will definitely be getting 3 or 4 opinions before cutting into my skull.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> I will definitely be getting 3 or 4 opinions before cutting into my skull.


Good idea, but don't take too long to do this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck Dillon, hopefully you can get all fixed up soon! And keep on watching out for those 200s, ok?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Good luck Dillon, hopefully you can get all fixed up soon! And keep on watching out for those 200s, ok?


Thank you sir! Yeah I honestly do, and seriously do not let them ride behind me if I have a choice lol.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Scary stuff, glad it's not life/death or anything though. Good luck with everything and remember to rest! haha.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

So because the spinal cord is pushed up wouldn't that also put a lot of stress on you're back as well since I would assume the spinal cord is streching? I'm surprised that the only remedy would be to take a chunk out of the skull to make room for the invading spinal cord, instead of trying to reset it somehow? I'm no doctor or anything that just seems odd because if you have another accident of some sort wouldn't that leave something very important exposed?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> So because the spinal cord is pushed up wouldn't that also put a lot of stress on you're back as well since I would assume the spinal cord is streching? I'm surprised that the only remedy would be to take a chunk out of the skull to make room for the invading spinal cord, instead of trying to reset it somehow? I'm no doctor or anything that just seems odd because if you have another accident of some sort wouldn't that leave something very important exposed?


That raises a very good question, thank you Slammed. I'm wiring this down to ask my neurological surgeon. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Going to see Rehabilitation Medicine Specialist for at most 2 months to confirm it's not muscle and tissue damage. If they're not able to fix what's going on, then under the knife I will go. 

*You know whats even better?!?* I got fired today at work. For "Team downsizing and performance issues" Funny how this happened *THREE* days after I told my boss I'm most likely going to have brain surgery in the near future.....I was on work restrictions to 25/hours a week up until now. Sh*t part is that it was an "At Will" employer. Literally FML right now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's terrible. Sorry, I haven't followed the thread from the beginning, but you might want to talk to an attorney. Given this is likely a direct result of the accident, someone may have to cough up more bucks. I think there are ways of getting legal advice at no cost - at least enough to know if you have a case worth pursuing.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, I mean honestly you're gonna get a really nice payout from this accident already. Now that this has happened it's more emotional stress so I would assume unfortunately it's 2 different cases but I would consult an attorney for both of these issue (and you'll probably need 2 because they are different issues) but it may be able to help you in the accident claim because you did lose you're job as a direct result of this incident if that makes sense.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yeah, I mean honestly you're gonna get a really nice payout from this accident already. Now that this has happened it's more emotional stress so I would assume unfortunately it's 2 different cases but I would consult an attorney for both of these issue (and you'll probably need 2 because they are different issues) but it may be able to help you in the accident claim because you did lose you're job as a direct result of this incident if that makes sense.


It makes exact sense. I don't want to post too much information on the choices I'm making. I'm sure you all know what that choice is though....I appreciate everyone's help on here.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> It makes exact sense. I don't want to post too much information on the choices I'm making. I'm sure you all know what that choice is though....I appreciate everyone's help on here.


Yep, insurance companies love to scout **** out so I hear ya.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> So because the spinal cord is pushed up wouldn't that also put a lot of stress on you're back as well since I would assume the spinal cord is streching? I'm surprised that the only remedy would be to take a chunk out of the skull to make room for the invading spinal cord, instead of trying to reset it somehow? I'm no doctor or anything that just seems odd because if you have another accident of some sort wouldn't that leave something very important exposed?


To your question. No one I've talked to has mentioned anything about correcting the spinal cord or resetting it, as you mentioned. When the remove a portion of my skull, they put a patch where it was to make more room. So it is not left exposed but I have no idea what this patch is made out of or any of that Jazz.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Whatever the outcome I hope the pain is relieved and that you are made whole. I am so sorry you are going through this. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Whatever the outcome I hope the pain is relieved and that you are made whole. I am so sorry you are going through this. Stay safe and good luck.


Thank you very much Daisy. Surgery is definitely in the future, just playing the waiting game of doc appointments and tests for now. I can't wait to be "normal" again. I never would of thought all of this would happen from just a rear end collision accident.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> To your question. No one I've talked to has mentioned anything about correcting the spinal cord or resetting it, as you mentioned.


Might be worth asking some questions. I think you should know why they're not considering a particular option. If they don't want to answer questions, find another doctor.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey I have one piece of advice, her info is public record for you, I would hit up shitsenders or glitterbombs hahahaahhaaha


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> Thank you very much Daisy. Surgery is definitely in the future, just playing the waiting game of doc appointments and tests for now. I can't wait to be "normal" again.


I would avoid any surgery unless absolutely necessary to function even at a diminished capacity. Sorry to say unless its life threatening(it will save your live) I would avoid any surgery. Most surgery you are never 100% like you were before, been though 3 surgery in the last 1.5 years(not kidding had one this morning). Will need one again in a few months to repair the hernia they caused during a previous surgery. I'm only in my 30's but doubt I will ever be what I consider normal physically again.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Might be worth asking some questions. I think you should know why they're not considering a particular option. If they don't want to answer questions, find another doctor.





spacedout said:


> I would avoid any surgery unless absolutely necessary to function even at a diminished capacity. Sorry to say unless its life threatening(it will save your live) I would avoid any surgery. Most surgery you are never 100% like you were before, been though 3 surgery in the last 1.5 years(not kidding had one this morning). Will need one again in a few months to repair the hernia they caused during a previous surgery. I'm only in my 30's but doubt I will ever be what I consider normal physically again.


Surgery is the only remedy to my condition. If it is not done, by my 30's or 40's it could kill me or paralyze me. The surgery has a great recovery rate for people returning back a *normal* life with no issues at all. Like nothing ever happened. I've done quite a bit of research and after individuals recover from surgery, it's like a switch is flipped and bam. This is all dependent on how severe the condition is, which I prefer to not speak of on here. 

However I do greatly appreciate your input and thought's spacedout. I know surgery can cause more problems then I had before. Unfortunately I have no option here.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> Surgery is the only remedy to my condition. If it is not done, by my 30's or 40's it could kill me or paralyze me. The surgery has a great recovery rate for people returning back a *normal* life with no issues at all. Like nothing ever happened. I've done quite a bit of research and after individuals recover from surgery, it's like a switch is flipped and bam. This is all dependent on how severe the condition is, which I prefer to not speak of on here.
> 
> However I do greatly appreciate your input and thought's spacedout. I know surgery can cause more problems then I had before. Unfortunately I have no option here.


I'm really glad to hear you have researched it allot, better to know all possibilities. The surgeries I had also claimed high success and returning to normal, but I think normal is still not 100% of what you were. The best way to say it is you have a new normal. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

From my so-called accident in 1995, was told by orthopedic doctors would be permanently in a wheel chair by the year 2000, sure fooled them. Kept on complaining about a tumor on my left rear hip, consequence of the accident, said that wasn't my problem.

But my plastic surgeon disagreed, was non-malignant, took him less than 20 minutes to remove it, still have the scar, that was causing a nerve pinch causing both legs to be near inoperative. Was like a miracle, could walk nearly normal again. Reason I saw him in the first place was to repair my damaged nose, also smashed in the accident. Ha, used a piece of skin from my neck so I also have to shave off the right side of my nose. 

Also neck damage causing my right arm to go dead, all kinds of crazy advice from neurologists, I purchased one of those blow up neck braces from ebay for around 13 bucks and wore that for awhile, then my right arm started working again. Also switched to a very high protein diet, need that for healing. 

Also read on the internet about using an oxygen concentrated, those pain killers were really messing up my brain. Crazy medical supply places in town wanted 200 bucks a month to rent some old dirty piece of crap. Found practically a brand new on one ebay for 300 bucks with free shipping. That really helped with the trauma headaches I was constantly getting, also got extra filters and the maintenance manual. And those pain killers cause rebound making you worse than better.

Ha, that term rear ended gave me a nasty thought, while I never experienced this, heard it was really bad in a prison. But sure feel like I am getting rear-ended by our government. Yet another meaning of this term. 

Live in a medical town with some odd 10,000 people coming here everyday, hardly a day goes by with some kind of various serious so-called accident.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey all, my brain surgery is approaching somewhat soon. For anyone in MI that would like to visit me, feel free to PM me and I'll send you information on location and times. I won't be posting any detailed info on here due to privacy concerns. 

Is there anything I should be aware of regarding a big surgery? I mainly ask because I've never been in a hospital for longer than 6 hours lol. I will be there for close to a week for this. What to expect...that kind of stuff. Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Is there anything I should be aware of regarding a big surgery?


Daytime TV sucks. Be sure to have your own entertainment lined up.

And get someone who can watch over you and be your advocate. I'm not saying hospitals don't know what they're doing, but they're real busy with a heavy workload and might overlook some things that your advocate needs to pester them about.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Did lady that hit you not have state minimum for bodily injuries or is your insurance co footing the bill then going after her insurance co for reimbursement?


----------

